# It can't be...not again



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy went into heat this July for the first time, she was 1 yr old. It has not even been two months since she was in heat and the dogs (Casper and Missy) act like she could be going in heat again:jaw:

Casper can't leave Missy alone and they are doing what I call the dancing around act. Last time I had to keep them separated and it was torture for all of us.

Please tell me this can't be....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Missy went into heat this July for the first time, she was 1 yr old. It has not even been two months since she was in heat and the dogs (Casper and Missy) act like she could be going in heat again:jaw:
> 
> Casper can't leave Missy alone and they are doing what I call the dancing around act. Last time I had to keep them separated and it was torture for all of us.
> 
> Please tell me this can't be....


Bandit comes into heat every 3 to 5 months which is a royal PIA because it drives my male nuts and then drives ME nuts when I tell him to get his mind on something else. He doesn't listen. Typical male, so he gets to go visit our friends for a few days when he/we can't handle it anymore


----------

